# Best/worst archery shop in Canada?



## wheelie

Won't get into this as all shops have there moments. Swore I would never go back to some, then you happen to go back next time and you get treated good. I try to stay away from most now unless I need something despratly. Just bought a bow on Monday from a shop I said I would never step foot in again. Got treated well this time. Has nothing to do with money, service and not someone trying to tell me I don't want something they don't have, this is what you want. Thats when I get mad and leave. Just becoming a cranky old man I suppose. Turning into my father now! LOL

Example, I went throught clarifiers and verifiers on peepsight because I could not see my pin on target bow. Worked well till it broke in a month. Cost me $80. no problem. Went back to shop and told them to take pin out of .019 and install a .029 and the gentleman refused and said he would not do that. What you need is a smaller peep site and put that in against my wishs. Came home and could see even worse. Ordered a pin on internet of .029 and that helped greatly. Today I have shooting glasses as I found out my glasses did not fit tight to my nose for shooting a bow. It was something I could only figure out on my own, not some guy who thinks he is a know it all.


----------



## wheelie

Will add this and maybe make some people think. Told wife the next time I need a new set of glasses I am taking a bow into the glasses place to test out my new glasses I am about to buy. Would have saved me over a year of frustration. Eyes change as we get older. I was looking out the centre of my glasses and not the glass part and I never relised that till I broke a set of glasses and had to buy a new pair.


----------



## dsal

My good vote goes to the bow shop and archers nook, both great places. Bad vote wolfs den, cant stand that place for many reasons.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Great shop vote goes to Saugeen Shafts in Peterborough. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Thunderwolf

I have to opt out on this thread for obvious reasons.


----------



## Ravenhunter

Archers nook,great shop. I haven't had a bad experience in Ontario. But Gander Mountain in Port Huron,thumbs down. My wife was in there to buy me something and the staff just ignored her.


----------



## Bigjono

Bow shop is good but the amount of stock they carry seems to be less than it used to be, the economy I guess. Archers nook seems ok as well. I just order most of my stuff from from LAS or ALT services though if I'm honest.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Thunderwolf said:


> I have to opt out on this thread for obvious reasons.


Posting is not really opting out is it?? LOL!!! Good ADVERTISING though.


----------



## shakyshot

Nope Jono. Not econamy.The shop cant keep up with demand and suppliers do not send complete orders.
A friend waited 6 months for an axcel sight because none of there suppliers could get them.
But my vote is for the Bow Shop and The Nook.I dont include thebox store types.
You know who they are:darkbeer:

Shawn


----------



## Nudlebush

South Nation Archery for coaching and instruction


----------



## Jbooter

Saugeen's in Peterborough is fantastic. Very knowledgeable staff. I've only been in Archers Nook once, but man their customer service was top notch. Very nice folks there.


----------



## Bigjono

I know there is a huge shortage of entry level equipment right now due to all the recent interest in the sport so all shops are struggling to get stuff.
James at the bow shop is a great guy to deal with by the way.


----------



## Xenomorph

I gotta say, AT has been for me the place to find a lot of good stuff. Makes me sick to my stomach thinking that I'm spending 1k on the King Cobra, but it is what it is. Ken's a good guy to talk to and he got me a really nice matte black piece. Do I like the fact that it is 100+ than another shop in AB? Nope, but I am sure I will bust his chops until I get my bow set up and tuned up to be just an extension of me and that will make up for the rest. Hardcore Archery Kelowna BC +1

Another big +1 gets Boorman Archery in New Westminster BC. I went in with my xforce as it had started to have a little fray. Not much, but enough to make me think of changing the strings and cables. Stephanie looked at me, smiled, and took my bow. Got it a day later all set up, fixed fray, module changed (my own module) ...and the price? A big fat 0. Wanna guess where did I buy my 2 dozen sticks? You bet, right there and then. 

Duncan BC has a shop, -1 just because they are way too small and too right hand oriented. I mean not even 1 stupid used set up, and when I went in the customer service was not the greatest. I understand the guy is good, but the two ladies could have chatted with me a little, show me some merchandise instead of just talking to each other. Sorrow taste, drove 100km that day just looking for that shop. Will I step foot in it again? Most likely not.

Island Outfitters in Victoria BC ...a big +1 on customer service and variety of schtuff. If you wanna get lost and spend money, they have it all from bows, crossbows, guns ...a lot of gear. Pricey a little, but if you shake the tree and buy in bulk I'm sure you'll see a difference.


----------



## Michael Myers

Best is South Nation Archery,Also loved dealing with Reg at Gobbles n Grunt,Not the Best tech but his Customer service and the way he treated me was amazing,Also enjoy Norris Bait n Tackle...And the Worst.....Thats easy...That Hunting and Fishing Store in Richmond,Average Work done with Self righteous Arrogance imo..And then they Dont do it the way you ask and then over charge you...I Moved on to South Nation and could not be happier.Thanks Larry...Grizz


----------



## JDoupe

The Archery Place - Jimbow's Archery just ourside of North Bay is a great shop.

I know I'm a little biased.......but I know others feel the same way as well.


----------



## Obi-wanShinobi

The Bow Shop isn't what it used to be. I wouldn't describe it as best in anything.


----------



## Michael Myers

Hyde72 said:


> Best- bow shop in Waterloo, fantastic customer service and good prices. Worst- Bass pro shop, won't go into details and maybe was a rare instance but found the prices high and staff knowledge not.


Are you related to a Trevor Hyde by chance?Grizz


----------



## Durhampro

Careful Obi-Wan, this thread is almost an exact copy of a thread last winter where someone asked the question what is the Best archery shop in Canada. 

At the time, I gave my opinion and accurately relayed my experiences with what I considered very poor customer service from the Bow Shop.

I was attacked on this forum by the fans and I am sure, the staff from the Bow Shop. I was called a liar, accused of extortion, and in my opinion threatened for telling my story.

It is for these reasons that I will never recommend and will never do business with the Bow Shop.


----------



## milsy

WORST : Bow Shop in Waterloo for me. Terrible experiences there everytime (I and several archers have given them many many chances)

BEST: Archers Nook in London. Great guys to deal with, honest and when I ask them to order something they actually do it which is a bonus :thumbs_up


----------



## Stash

I'm not going to comment on "best" or "worst" - I just wanted to note something.

When a company has on its website an e-mail address for contact, they should actually check their e-mail and respond to it. 

Last week I was looking for some hard-to-find arrow shafts, so I tried e-mailing/facebooking 6 different Ontario stores. Only 3 of them cared enough to reply within 2 days, Although they didn't stock what I wanted, 2 of the 3 were willing to special-order the shafts, although they couldn't promise a fast delivery date, and the 3rd couldn't get them from their suppliers, but at least they gad the courtesy to let me know.

I'm not complaining that they didn't stock the shafts. Only that they didn't bother to reply to their own contact method.

Good communication is high on my priority list of a "good" store's features.


----------



## shakyshot

Stash said:


> I'm not going to comment on "best" or "worst" - I just wanted to note something.
> 
> When a company has on its website an e-mail address for contact, they should actually check their e-mail and respond to it.
> 
> Last week I was looking for some hard-to-find arrow shafts, so I tried e-mailing/facebooking 6 different Ontario stores. Only 3 of them cared enough to reply within 2 days, Although they didn't stock what I wanted, 2 of the 3 were willing to special-order the shafts, although they couldn't promise a fast delivery date, and the 3rd couldn't get them from their suppliers, but at least they gad the courtesy to let me know.
> 
> I'm not complaining that they didn't stock the shafts. Only that they didn't bother to reply to their own contact method.
> 
> Good communication is high on my priority list of a "good" store's features.


I agree with Stash 100%!
Truth.There is NO best or worst.They all suck in some way and are great in some way.
A thread like this is just going to show biast for and against shops.
I don't push Shooters Choice.I do frequent there as a loyal George Wagner customer and it's really close to me.
Would, or do I order from other suppliers,hell yes.
Outrite trashing an archery shop online for any reason is low and puts the trashie at a low level themselves.
Bottom line is this.Shop where you want.Get what you want.Learn how to do the stuff you want done yourself.
Then the blame for crappie service and workmanship can fall elswhere.
I am the only person that works on my bow for a reason.
I bon't trust anyone to do it rite.
I will take advise if it seems reasonable.

Just my 2 cents worth,take it or leave it.

Shawn


----------



## DumpBear

Saugeen Shafts in Peterborough. Great staff and nice selection and one of the guys in there was #2 in the World for 3D archery I believe.


----------



## cath8r

The things with local stores is that, I feel, they work best if you can develop a 'rapport' with them. Everyone likes to piss and moan on the net when they have a bad experience, yet when things go well nobody hears a peep. Some are better than others in some or many categories. I can't even count the times I have heard people complain there is no 'local' shop yet they spurn the 'local' shop to save $10 or $50 out of town or online yet expect a 'deal' every time they stop in the local shop. Support your local shop whenever you can. I give the same spot my business until they make me feel I have to go elsewhere. They usually get a 2nd or 3rd chance till I feel I must go elsewhere. Things that made me switch were: 1.Telling me they ordered a product when they didn't then letting it slip 2 months later that they finally ordered it. 2. Not calling me when a product I ordered finally came in. 3. Treating people I have sent there poorly. 
Small shops are usually small business' that are opened at big risk for the proprietor. They deserve our consideration and support when we are shopping for gear. They have a duty on their end to treat us with respect back. I find good service beats saving money (5%-15% or so) every time. Give your local shop a chance first if you can.


----------



## mprus

cath8r said:


> The things with local stores is that, I feel, they work best if you can develop a 'rapport' with them. Everyone likes to piss and moan on the net when they have a bad experience, yet when things go well nobody hears a peep. Some are better than others in some or many categories. I can't even count the times I have heard people complain there is no 'local' shop yet they spurn the 'local' shop to save $10 or $50 out of town or online yet expect a 'deal' every time they stop in the local shop. Support your local shop whenever you can. I give the same spot my business until they make me feel I have to go elsewhere. They usually get a 2nd or 3rd chance till I feel I must go elsewhere. Things that made me switch were: 1.Telling me they ordered a product when they didn't then letting it slip 2 months later that they finally ordered it. 2. Not calling me when a product I ordered finally came in. 3. Treating people I have sent there poorly.
> Small shops are usually small business' that are opened at big risk for the proprietor. They deserve our consideration and support when we are shopping for gear. They have a duty on their end to treat us with respect back. I find good service beats saving money (5%-15% or so) every time. Give your local shop a chance first if you can.


Very well said!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

cath8r said:


> The things with local stores is that, I feel, they work best if you can develop a 'rapport' with them. Everyone likes to piss and moan on the net when they have a bad experience, yet when things go well nobody hears a peep. Some are better than others in some or many categories. I can't even count the times I have heard people complain there is no 'local' shop yet they spurn the 'local' shop to save $10 or $50 out of town or online yet expect a 'deal' every time they stop in the local shop. Support your local shop whenever you can. I give the same spot my business until they make me feel I have to go elsewhere. They usually get a 2nd or 3rd chance till I feel I must go elsewhere. Things that made me switch were: 1.Telling me they ordered a product when they didn't then letting it slip 2 months later that they finally ordered it. 2. Not calling me when a product I ordered finally came in. 3. Treating people I have sent there poorly.
> Small shops are usually small business' that are opened at big risk for the proprietor. They deserve our consideration and support when we are shopping for gear. They have a duty on their end to treat us with respect back. I find good service beats saving money (5%-15% or so) every time. Give your local shop a chance first if you can.


:set1_signs009::thumbs_up


----------



## Michael Myers

I Supprt myself first and foremost,I am not loyal to some guy taking my money,I am not cheap and dont have a problem paying a bowtech for there service,As for equipment,No thanks,I buy online and save my Money,If they gop out of Business,There problem,Not mine...Grizz


----------



## shakyshot

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Supprt myself first and foremost,I am not loyal to some guy taking my money,I am not cheap and dont have a problem paying a bowtech for there service,As for equipment,No thanks,I buy online and save my Money,If they gop out of Business,There problem,Not mine...Grizz


I can tell you dont have a CLUE what its like to run a retail store!
People with attitudes like yours are why Canada is in the toilet!
Thanks for nothing!

Shawn


----------



## Michael Myers

shakyshot said:


> I can tell you dont have a CLUE what its like to run a retail store!
> People with attitudes like yours are why Canada is in the toilet!
> Thanks for nothing!
> 
> Shawn


I Dont owe you or any other Bow shop anything,I Work hard for my money and i spend it where and How i want,Get over yourself,Most bow shops around here gauge people on equipment,So if you dont like that..Too bad,My money,My choice...Grizz


----------



## Stash

Both of you, stop it. Right now.


----------



## Ravenhunter

Gotta love these threads. How about we start one about crossbows vs compound vs recurve vs longbows. I sure there will be no arguements on that thread.


----------



## wheelie

Ravenhunter said:


> Gotta love these threads. How about we start one about crossbows vs compound vs recurve vs longbows. I sure there will be no arguements on that thread.


Sure, I will start. I think crossbow shooters are like salmon fisherman in the fishing world. Need the answer, ask a rainbow trout fisherman.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

Or I`ll pull over and then you`ll get it lol lol remeber here in canada we do have freedom of speech still I think.. some should read and forget ..everybody is entitled to their opinion ....no personal attacks .....this will getsome comments


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Stash said:


> Both of you, stop it. Right now.


 Or you're goin to your rooms!

You win post of the day right there Stash.:first:


----------



## Ravenhunter

Having worked in retail for the past 20 years I have noticed one thing. People are more loyal to their $ than ever. Customer service and being local just isn't enough anymore. Walmart and Costco are great examples of this type of retailer,low prices,lower customer service. People will go out of there way to save money. Cross border shopping is another example. Long lines at the border and potentially $$ in taxes/duty but people(me included) risk it. K.I'm done rambling,what was saying again? Oh yeah,crossbows aren't archery.


----------



## shakyshot

Stash said:


> Both of you, stop it. Right now.


Sorry Stash. Just find it funny that griz doesn't see buisnesses going belly up and in esence making our economy worse as "his problem". As a Canadian it very much is his problem as well as all of ours. I don't work or run a bow shop Griz. But the buisness I am in has taken a major blow from cross border companies heading north. Anything we as Canadians can do to help our economy buy supporting small and local buisness isall our "problem". Just saying.


----------



## shakyshot

:wink:Archery is archery. Point it and shoot. Unless your talking crossbows. Then forget it lol


----------



## shakyshot

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Or you're goin to your rooms!
> 
> You win post of the day right there Stash.:first:


Be careful!! I've seen this man smack smart mouths on the shooting line before!!hehehe


----------



## ontario3-d'r

People who buy product from my shop, have it installed and set-up at no additional cost. People who are capable of buying on-line, and doing the work themselves properly, are a rare breed. People that buy stuff on-line, and then bring it to me for set-up, pay for my service and knowledge, period. If I am not making any money on the arrow rest, then why would I take the time to set it up for free. Makes no sense. Wages, electricity, and even paper tuning supplies cost the shop money. The product sold on-line, can be sold cheaper, because there IS NO SERVICE. A proper arrow rest set-up, and paper tune, takes about 30 minutes to do properly. There is a built in cost to the product at the retail level, to cover the set-up. Even if someone has the ability to set-up the product themselves, their personal time is also worth money. So, in reality, they are not really saving any money. Plus, unless a substantial amount of product in purchased on-line, there is always a shipping charge. Again, WHAT SAVINGS. Try getting a replacement limb for a bow bought on-line. GOOD LUCK. I cannot speak for other retail stores, but I can for mine. When I purchace a product from my wholesaler for $40, I retail it our for $65. For that $25 profit, I set it up, and get the archer hitting the target before they leave. The time it takes to do that substantially eats in to the $25 profit, but that customer will be back. Any person who has had a bad experience in a retail archery store, I would like a chance to renew their faith. Come to Peterborough, ask for Tim, and get the job done right the first time. Yes I'm bragging, but 26 years of archery retail experience gives me that right. Tim


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

big problem is canadian pricing.. why do we pay so much and are gouged by suppliers.. spark plugs for my truck are 16.95 each here in canada.. yet I can drive to parts source in usa 40 minuets away and pay 2.95 each in the gm delco box..thats a 112 dollar saving ... how come???? same for most items .. funny though some archery stuff very similar costs on some items others not so...


----------



## Durhampro

Tim is right about service being an added value, and his shop and customer service are excellent. (Even though he shoots the wrong brand of bow! (Ooops Sorry Tim)) 

Tim and Bill at Saugeen Shafts run a great shop/indoor range and Bill and Tim are also excellent coaches and bow techs. 

The only other dealer that I would highly recommend would be Moosemeat Archery, Doug has a small pro-shop, but his customer service and pricing are excellent. 

People are looking for value for their dollars, no doubt, but if I am not getting service I do expect a better price. There are other stores, some are good some are bad, some (like the bow shop) have crappy prices, poor customer service, and can't really be trusted.


----------



## wheelie

durhampro said:


> there are other stores, some are good some are bad, some (like the bow shop) have crappy prices, poor customer service, and can't really be trusted.


ouch! Lol


----------



## ontario3-d'r

Canadian pricing is a very good question classic. I think I can help with that answer. Because of our border, most big american companies choose to have a Canadian distributor for teir product. That distributor makes a profit, before it is sent to the retailer. In the states, there are no sistributors. MJC Archery in michigan, buys directly from the manufacturer. No middle man. Alot of companies will ship directly to your store, and cut out the middleman, but then the canadian distributor won't help you with warrenty repair. They didn't sell you the product, so why would they fix it. Customer wait time for repairs could be weeks longer. You have to remember that it is hunting season everywhere in North America right now. Just imagine how busy the bow company repair centers are right now trying to get everyone out hunting. We set up an account directly with a major arrow manufacturer, but we had to place a minimum $25,000 order to set up the account. Most small stores can't do that, so they rely on the distributor, which makes our prices higher. It sucks, but that is the way it is. Good luck to everyone's hunting adventures. Tim


----------



## shakyshot

Shop where you want.But outright bashing certain shops on an open forum is in VERY poor taste.


----------



## Stash

ontario3-d'r said:


> Canadian pricing is a very good question


Product cost is not the only issue. You also have to factor in higher employee costs than in the US, higher business taxes and a general higher cost of doing business (utilities, fuel, insurance, stuff like that).

Part of the price of living in the best country.


----------



## Ravenhunter

Stash said:


> Product cost is not the only issue. You also have to factor in higher employee costs than in the US, higher business taxes and a general higher cost of doing business (utilities, fuel, insurance, stuff like that).
> 
> Part of the price of living in the best country.


Exactly!


----------



## Durhampro

You are right Shaky, outright bashing a person or a shop on a public forum is in very poor taste which is why I rely on facts and experience when discussing the Bow Shop's poor customer service and lack of integrity.

Interesting how you have chosen to forget that you were one of the people attacking me last year on this very topic 

Perhaps you could explain why you state it is inappropriate to "bash" and when you gleefully participated in "bashing" me last year?


----------



## daisyduke

ontario3-d'r said:


> People who buy product from my shop, have it installed and set-up at no additional cost. People who are capable of buying on-line, and doing the work themselves properly, are a rare breed. People that buy stuff on-line, and then bring it to me for set-up, pay for my service and knowledge, period. If I am not making any money on the arrow rest, then why would I take the time to set it up for free. Makes no sense. Wages, electricity, and even paper tuning supplies cost the shop money. The product sold on-line, can be sold cheaper, because there IS NO SERVICE. A proper arrow rest set-up, and paper tune, takes about 30 minutes to do properly. There is a built in cost to the product at the retail level, to cover the set-up. Even if someone has the ability to set-up the product themselves, their personal time is also worth money. So, in reality, they are not really saving any money. Plus, unless a substantial amount of product in purchased on-line, there is always a shipping charge. Again, WHAT SAVINGS. Try getting a replacement limb for a bow bought on-line. GOOD LUCK. I cannot speak for other retail stores, but I can for mine. When I purchace a product from my wholesaler for $40, I retail it our for $65. For that $25 profit, I set it up, and get the archer hitting the target before they leave. The time it takes to do that substantially eats in to the $25 profit, but that customer will be back. Any person who has had a bad experience in a retail archery store, I would like a chance to renew their faith. Come to Peterborough, ask for Tim, and get the job done right the first time. Yes I'm bragging, but 26 years of archery retail experience gives me that right. Tim



YOU ARE THE MAN TIM, you have always been great to me, right from the first day we met. Brag away , you should!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Ravenhunter

I've purchased 3 bows from a local shop. But I've also traded 4 bows via AT and bought a couple on here too. But I always get my setup/service done local. I also purchase my arrows and other accessories at the local shop. I've never expected any setup done for free and infact I prefer having a expert set my bow up and pay for the service. Viva the local shop. Archers Nook


----------



## shakyshot

I'm not talking directly to you Durhampro. A thread like this is just not fair as i stated before.ALL shops are good and suck at the same time for some reason.
I am sorry you feel as though I was bashng or attacking you last year. If i did it was not meant in that way.
But,you in no way have the rite to come on here and tell people where NOT to shop.
Your multiple disapointments with Shooters Choice are horrible and should not have happened i agree.
I do not know the whole story nor do I wish to.Not my thing.
I shop around also inand out of Canada,no biggie.
I just think you needto let go and move on sometimes.I know I have.
Regards Shawn


----------



## Ravenhunter

Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge ? Go!


----------



## milsy

Everyone has the varying opinions. I am definitely one of them. Three strikes you are out in my books. One shop has had more than that and still couldn't get it right. Another shop on the other hand hasn't done me wrong yet (knock on wood :BangHead 

I try to do a lot of my own bow tuning and setup, however, for ordering shafts, broadheads, and accesories I always use the local shops. Let's be honest, bass pro is a terrible example of an archery shop. Stick with your local guy who you're confident in. Save a little money, but its usually a huge waste of time! Archery shops are a great way to get to know other archers and events as well as hear some hunting stories. Good luck to everyone this fall. Lets get some success pictures up on this board :thumbs_up


----------



## Ravenhunter

Are there any techno hunt locations in Ontario?


----------



## shakyshot

:thumbs_up


milsy said:


> Everyone has the varying opinions. I am definitely one of them. Three strikes you are out in my books. One shop has had more than that and still couldn't get it right. Another shop on the other hand hasn't done me wrong yet (knock on wood :BangHead
> 
> I try to do a lot of my own bow tuning and setup, however, for ordering shafts, broadheads, and accesories I always use the local shops. Let's be honest, bass pro is a terrible example of an archery shop. Stick with your local guy who you're confident in. Save a little money, but its usually a huge waste of time! Archery shops are a great way to get to know other archers and events as well as hear some hunting stories. Good luck to everyone this fall. Lets get some success pictures up on this board :thumbs_up


----------



## shakyshot

Ravenhunter said:


> Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge ? Go!


You know,really a truck is just a truck............unless it's a Ford:deadhorse


----------



## Ravenhunter

Dodge the Father
Ram the Daughter


----------



## saltey

Went in to my local bow shop and saw that the tech was busy installing a drop away arrow rest.
I said I wouldn't bother him and asked if he checked emails.
He claimed he did so I left and sent him an inquiry on a bow case.
After no reply for four days I sent follow up asking if he replied to emails or did the no reply indicate he could not get the case I wanted.
I quickly got a reply to that one stating I was rude and not to email him again.
I have done one better than that and no longer take my business there .... Cheshers in Belleville.


----------



## Michael Myers

shakyshot said:


> Sorry Stash. Just find it funny that griz doesn't see buisnesses going belly up and in esence making our economy worse as "his problem". As a Canadian it very much is his problem as well as all of ours. I don't work or run a bow shop Griz. But the buisness I am in has taken a major blow from cross border companies heading north. Anything we as Canadians can do to help our economy buy supporting small and local buisness isall our "problem". Just saying.


How about i spend my money how and where i want and you do the same with yours ?..I Choose to buy 97% of my Archery Equipment in the Good Ole' US of A...Happy Hollidays....Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers

Going to be making a trip to South Nation in a few weeks,Going to get my New 2013 Pse Revenge tweaked which i bought in the U.S from a Great Guy..Who treats me like Gold...I Might even spend some money to set it up.....All depends what i can find in Canada..I Know i can find anything i need in the Good Ole' Usa in a heartbeat...Happy Festivus...Grizz


----------



## dsal

Im Sorry but someone has every right to let others know thier experiences, gives others the chioce to shop there or not and use thier own judgement. Im still waiting almost two months on parts from bow shop and get attitude if i ask if its in or when they will get it. But othertimes they are great. So if people dont like what i tell them, then you can judge me however you like.
Businesses need to understand that most new and repeat customers are from word of mouth.
My work comes from all of word of mouth and if they are not happy with me they have every right to let others know.


----------



## joebehar

shakyshot said:


> I can tell you dont have a CLUE what its like to run a retail store!
> People with attitudes like yours are why Canada is in the toilet!
> Thanks for nothing!
> 
> Shawn


Not quite true. First off, Canada is not in the toilet, we are suffering through the same economic hardships as many others are right now (but we are doing it better than a lot of places) I do, however favor doing business locally where possible.

I'll put in my $0.02 from the perspective of a newcomer to archery. There's only so much you can learn from the internet. You learn the terminology, the percieved advantages and disadvantages to certain bows, strings, arrows and accessories and you can compare (visually) all those things.

What you can't do is actually hold any of the equipment in your hands. I went to a number of shops when I was searching for a bow and, quite specifically asked about used equipment as I am on a limited budget. I won't name names, but the most impressive of the places shared a few things. They showed me what they had, they asked probing questions to make sure I was not making a big mistake in my assumptions and answered my questions in a straighforward manner. If they did not have what I wanted used, they offered new equipment for me to hold so I can see what it felt like and urged me to keep checking back with them to see if a used piece came in. Yes, they all tried to convince me to buy new, and I would have if I could afford it.

Even though I ended up buying a used setup from the classified here (because the deal came up in my price range and I"m left handed, so its harder at the best of times to find stuff) The shops that treated me well will benefit from my future purchases. I still need to buy a tab, arm guard, a quiver, arrows and some sort of case to carry everything. In the future I will probably buy a sight, maybe a stabiliser and other accessories. Each of those is a relatively minor purchase, but I suspect like a lot of retail, the high profits come from accessories and when buying small things one at a time as budget allows, not having to pay shipping will probably end up saving me money.

The best shops in any industry are the ones that treat their clients well. They don't have to be the lowest price, but they do have to be reasonable. I'd rather pay a little more and be absolutely sure that bow feels good in my hands than buy "blind" and maybe have to take a bath on selling something that was not quite what I had envisioned.


----------



## cath8r

Feel free to name names if they treated you right at that shop!


----------



## joebehar

cath8r said:


> Feel free to name names if they treated you right at that shop!


Strangely enough, I was treated very well at BassPro shops, even though their selection is non existent for recurve target shooting. There's a small place near me called Tent City, they have a small archery section but have quite a few accessories. The generally don't stock anything recurve, but told me right upfront that they would first check with suppliers to get an ETA on orders before taking my money. They also were very willing to chat and advise knowing I was not buying anything that day.

Its hard for the novice, and especially a skeptic like me, to get a feel for the shop and their sincerity, but the willingness to chat (as long as I'm not taking time away from an immediate client) goes a long way.

I have been a flyfisherman for many years. Every time I'm in a new city I make the effort to visit a local flyshop. If they are nice and friendly, I almost always end up leaving a few bucks behind in something small, just to say "thanks for the chat"...I wonder how many archers do that? I bet more than we think.


----------



## JDoupe

Tent City is a great store.


----------

